# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  تشخیص اتصال به اینترنت

## e_q_sun

سلام دوستان
با چه کدی میتونم تشخیص بدم که گوشی به اینترنت متصل است
فرقی نمیکنه که اینترنت خط باشه یا wifi

----------


## Mask

معتبرترین روش استفاده از پینگ یا اتصال به یک سرور اینترنتی هست.

----------


## e_q_sun

> معتبرترین روش استفاده از پینگ یا اتصال به یک سرور اینترنتی هست.


خوب چجوری؟
ببخشید من تازه کارم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mask

این تالار و هر تالار دیگه بیشتر برای راهنمایی کلی هست، بماند که بعضی دوستان زمان دارند و لطف میکنند، کد قرار میدند.
در جستجو در بخش شبکه دلفی همین سایت، برای مورد شما به کررات کد گزاشته شده.
اگر نتونستید پیاده کنید، در قالب یک پروژه میتوان برای شما انجام داد.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

این طور که پیداست رفیقمون میخواد زود به جواب برسه.
نحوه پینگ گرفتن رو از طریق کامپیوننت idiCmpClient در اینترنت پیدا کن و در پروژه ات استفاده کن.
ولی حیف دوست دارم زود به نتیجه برسی:
idiCmpClient1.Host:='127.0.0.1';Application.Proces  sMessages;
idiCmpClient1.Ping;
if idiCmpClient1.ReplyStatus.BytesReceived <= 0 then
   Edit1.text:='<No Connected>'
else
  Edit1.text:='<Yes Connected>';

----------


## e_q_sun

> این طور که پیداست رفیقمون میخواد زود به جواب برسه.
> نحوه پینگ گرفتن رو از طریق کامپیوننت idiCmpClient در اینترنت پیدا کن و در پروژه ات استفاده کن.
> ولی حیف دوست دارم زود به نتیجه برسی:
> idiCmpClient1.Host:='127.0.0.1';Application.Proces  sMessages;
> idiCmpClient1.Ping;
> if idiCmpClient1.ReplyStatus.BytesReceived <= 0 then
>    Edit1.text:='<No Connected>'
> else
>   Edit1.text:='<Yes Connected>';


مخلصتیم داداش

البته با صحبتی که دوست عزیزمون آقای mask کردن کلی خودم ور رفتم تا آخرش با یه روش دیگه تونستم به نتیجه برسم :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: .اینجا مینوسم شاید بدرد کسی بخوره
به این صورت که 

به وب بروزر گذاشتم و یه صفحه مثل گوگل رو در url معرفی کردم
بعد در قسمت events وب بروزر
on DidFailLoadWithError
پبام اتصال نبودن نت رو نوشتم
به این ترتیب وقتی وب بروزر لود میشه اگر گوگل باز بشه که هیچی اگر نشه ینی نت وصل نیست و پیام اتصال به اینترنت رو میده

----------

